# San Diego HMP



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

As far as his breed... everybody thought lab and/or shepherd and/or pit bull mixed. Results from wisdom a few years ago:








Results from embark this year:


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

He is such a cutie thats for sure. Our old dog also really likes the low to the floor couch we have.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What a lovebug!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

He's in great shape for 14! Pretty boy. 

I never would have guessed Chow, looking at him. 
Glad he found himself an appropriately spacious dog bed lol - too bad those kids think he should share!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Chow chow surprised everybody except my vacuum cleaner, I think! He sheds more than any other dog that has ever lived, I’m sure of it. He turns 14 at the beginning of May, and he has many skin lumps and arthritis, but other than that is doing really well for a large dog. He’s been the healthiest guy ever, never even had an ear infection.









This is from last week when I was trying to work while also watching the kids. You can tell how he spends most of his days now.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a cutie. He sure knows how to nap with class.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

That's funny... I see a lot of BMC down here, and would have totally believed that guess, or at least him being a BMC cross.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I adore him and his comfy beds!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Wow he is looking great at 14! He deserves a comfy bed lol


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

TeamHellhound said:


> That's funny... I see a lot of BMC down here, and would have totally believed that guess, or at least him being a BMC cross.


I have never ever seen one in real life, and in central Texas it’s all labs and pit bulls in the county animal control, which is where we got him. At least it was the last time I was there!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Starla said:


> I have never ever seen one in real life, and in central Texas it’s all labs and pit bulls in the county animal control, which is where we got him. At least it was the last time I was there!


I'm is southeastern Texas, and a lot of hog hunters here use BMC or BMC crosses, along with Catahoula and Catahoula crosses.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

He looks like the sweetest boy. I love old dogs.


----------

